# RER Software Update



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone updated their software on their RER yet? 
Did you download it from http://mofv.com/mygig/ 
I'm getting ready to take the van in for the dealer service and would like them to update the software, but in case thay can't, I'll do it. 
If you did do it, did it mess with the VW logo or anything on the boot up? What versions are you guys on? This is for our 2010 SEL.

I also saw an 80 gig hard drive upgrade on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/REPL...25QQitemZ190547524901QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideo

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

I had no issues just make sure you read the instructions before updating your radio.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Like the previous poster said, just follow the instructions on the website. I just updated my '10 to version 2.402 and couldn't burn any slower than 8x for some reason, but it worked. :thumbup: "Welcome to VW" is still there when I boot up so anyone worried about losing that can rest at ease. Anyone in the York, PA area who would like help or just the disc for RER update, mine is available. :wave: Though I have not done the gracenotes update yet. opcorn:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for the replies, when we got our van back yesterday(inspection and fog lights enabled) the dealer said they are replacing the RER under warranty. So hopefully the new one will come in with the 2.402 already loaded. The original problem we experienced was it wouldn't read a DVD that it read the day before or any other DVD, but later that day it would work. Only happened three times over 10 months.The second DVD player works all the time. I just figured they would have updated the firmware and asked us to try it out for a few months. 

Thanks for the offer JETwagen, I'm only about 2 hours east of you.:beer:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

58kafer said:


> I just figured they would have updated the firmware and asked us to try it out for a few months.
> 
> Thanks for the offer JETwagen, I'm only about 2 hours east of you.:beer:


Probably because they don't have the update. I know my local dealership didn't update mine and couldn't get a clear answer from the local Dodge dealer if they even had the right discs. :facepalm:

Edit: I'm curious as to what version is in your current radio 58kafer?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the 2.107 version currently in my RER. I also have Iphone 4s and apparently the update is for a fix to the Iphone 4.0. But I am very nervous about messing with that. I don't want to lose a radio because of an apparent iphone connection issue. And we have the iphones paired already.

I would like to get some input from those who may have already updated to the 2.403, et seq.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Steveaut said:


> I have the 2.107 version currently in my RER. I also have Iphone 4s and apparently the update is for a fix to the Iphone 4.0. But I am very nervous about messing with that. I don't want to lose a radio because of an apparent iphone connection issue. And we have the iphones paired already.
> 
> I would like to get some input from those who may have already updated to the 2.403, et seq.


After updating mine to version 2.402 I found nothing wrong. All presets are still present, satalite subscription still active, address books and pictures remained on HDD, personalized settings were not lost and actually found new features/settings I didn't know were there (missed before or part of update?) I checked DVD operation in the radio and VES and found nothing wrong. I have not tested the navigation for routing yet and I didn't have any music on the hard drive, but I would image if nothing else was effected, I don't see why they would be either.

Again, pay close attention to the instructions given for burning the discs and updating the radios. The first disc I did didn't work, only showed up as data disc and did nothing. I think my problem with the first disc was the laptop (running Windows Vista) never asked if I wanted to close the session or even what speed to burn at. My second attempt I did from an older desktop PC (running Windows XP) using Roxio software which allowed me as low as 8x burn speed (not the 2x mentioned in the instructions, but it worked in the end.)


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

JETwagen:

Can you elaborate on the features you discovered? I will check to see if my version has those features or if they were in the update. Also, I would like to know if I have overlooked some features. 

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Steveaut said:


> JETwagen:
> 
> Can you elaborate on the features you discovered? I will check to see if my version has those features or if they were in the update. Also, I would like to know if I have overlooked some features.
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.


They were kinda minimal things, like I said, I may have just overlooked them before. In the Navigation Menu I noticed you can add or remove icons for POI's (Police Stations, Fire Stations, Gas, etc.) so they will show on the map instead of needing to search for them under "Nearby Points of Interest" Another thing I think was there before in some way (but maybe not) was to change from "remaining time" to "time of arrival". I think there were some other things too, just didn't take notes. :laugh:

Sorry I didn't really make a list of before and after, just percieved observation. :facepalm:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

JETwagen said:


> They were kinda minimal things, like I said, I may have just overlooked them before. In the Navigation Menu I noticed you can add or remove icons for POI's (Police Stations, Fire Stations, Gas, etc.) so they will show on the map instead of needing to search for them under "Nearby Points of Interest" Another thing I think was there before in some way (but maybe not) was to change from "remaining time" to "time of arrival". I think there were some other things too, just didn't take notes. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry I didn't really make a list of before and after, just percieved observation. :facepalm:


We have changed our eta settings in our version I'll post it up late tonight.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

JETwagen said:


> They were kinda minimal things, like I said, I may have just overlooked them before. In the Navigation Menu I noticed you can add or remove icons for POI's (Police Stations, Fire Stations, Gas, etc.) so they will show on the map instead of needing to search for them under "Nearby Points of Interest" Another thing I think was there before in some way (but maybe not) was to change from "remaining time" to "time of arrival". I think there were some other things too, just didn't take notes. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry I didn't really make a list of before and after, just percieved observation. :facepalm:


All of your above mentioned things are in our RER which has 2.107 software in it. If you want to change the ETA setting press the MENU hardkey and there will list 2 columns on the softkeys, in the column on the right, the top softkey is the one you press(forget the nomenclature). It will allow you to change the eta and other stuff. You really can get lost in there or just go in circles, but once you figure out the flow of the menus and terminology it fairly quite straight forward. I think the interface is good. My wife is a champ with it, she uses the NAV on every drive, even if it's 2 miles away, she wants to know when she'll be there(and to answer the kids "Are we there yet?").


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

JETwagen said:


> *...I may have just overlooked them before...*


:facepalm:


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Has anyone updated their software on their RER yet?
> Did you download it from http://mofv.com/mygig/
> I'm getting ready to take the van in for the dealer service and would like them to update the software, but in case thay can't, I'll do it.
> If you did do it, did it mess with the VW logo or anything on the boot up? What versions are you guys on? This is for our 2010 SEL.
> ...


I would be surprised if the dealer would do the update. Last time I checked with dealer, it's not their responsibility to upgrade, but would only replace the unit when not operational.

I've been doing the updates on my on from the files provided from unofficial mygig site. There is also an updated version of the gracenote available as well. Just burn the disc at the lowest possible speed and it should all work fine.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Ok, so yesterday I had my phone in the van for the first time since the update. I found that it had lost it's pairing, so there is one thing that was lost from the update, but easily re-paired.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

You need to update to get the Iphone4 to work correctly... Mine disconected all the time until I updated... Its easy.... follow the instructions..:banghead:


----------



## jettago (Sep 18, 2002)

After I did the update we still had some connectivity issues just not as bad. I turned off face time under the phones settings and we haven't had any issues thus far. Just something to think about.


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

I just joined the Routan Clan. (wow, did I just do a WuTang clan reference. I apologize, but it is kind of funny now that I re-read it.) Just bought one for the wife. A 2010 used black SEL. I love the drive for a mini-van, but after pairing the radio with my wife's Iphone 4, she has complained about the phone not banswering through the radio at times, and then randomly switching to the radio. Having a CC with a different radio, I was a bit confused, but it sounds like perhaps this is just an issue that can be corrected with a radio update. Is that correct, or does anyone have some additional information that will help out. I think this is the correct spot for this question, but I can always make a new thread if I am wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Skwiddly said:


> I just joined the Routan Clan. (wow, did I just do a WuTang clan reference. I apologize, but it is kind of funny now that I re-read it.) Just bought one for the wife. A 2010 used black SEL. I love the drive for a mini-van, but after pairing the radio with my wife's Iphone 4, she has complained about the phone not banswering through the radio at times, and then randomly switching to the radio. Having a CC with a different radio, I was a bit confused, but it sounds like perhaps this is just an issue that can be corrected with a radio update. Is that correct, or does anyone have some additional information that will help out. I think this is the correct spot for this question, but I can always make a new thread if I am wrong. Thanks again.


Should just be an update as mentioned above.

And I too use the Routan Clan reference, personally, I think it's funny. It always reminds me of when Wu-Tang Clan was on the Dave Chappelle show and the Asians picked them to now be Asian. Down right hysterical.:laugh:


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

Routan Clan - I actually just came up with that on my own as I was typing. How hysterical. I am not nearly as clever as I thought I was, since other people use the moniker and obviously came up with it before me, but yes, it is very funny.

Thanks for the reply actually. If I understand it correctly, I can just download the update from the mygig website, which is great. I don't think updating my CC's radio/navigation is as simple as that. Hopefully that will fix my wife's phone issue.

Again, thanks for the reply. Man I love VWVortex.


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

Did the upgrade last night, and it seems to have fixed the iphone 4 link issue. My wife is not nearly as grouchy about the phone now. (She acted like I had something to do with the programming of the unit or something, lol. And she picked out the Routan.)

Thanks for the help here. I appreciate it immmensely.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I ordered the free upgrade from Chrysler's website and it arrived in the mail yesterday. I will do the update tonight and let you know if there are any glitches. I thought it was nice to get that from Chrysler. What the update didn't say is if it includes all prior updates or just the update for the Iphone. I assume it is an update on all prior revisions to include the Iphone fix.


----------

